
“Setapp” the alternative to Apples App Store - Now on iPhones and iPads - tmikaeld
https://setapp.com/news/setapp-arrives-on-iphone-and-ipad
======
tmikaeld
They seem to active Apps via MacOS using a QR code, thus going around the
Apple App activation feature.

I'm thinking that they might get legal issues with Apple over this, because
you're not paying Apple their 30% any more, you're paying Setapp.

